# I found a good picture of Tony



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I took a couple today and will try to get those on as well. I love the way the dog behind him is looking at the same thing he is, remember to double click on the picture

View attachment 409


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That is a great photo! What a handsome boy :biggrin:

I love GSD's!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

*I took these 3 today and he is now 8 months old and a total and complete goofball.*


View attachment 410


View attachment 411


View attachment 412


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, he's one good looking dog, thanks for sharing!:biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aww what a cutie! I love those huge ears!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Very nice looking GSD! He has that strong intent look on his face! Very engaging! He's a wonderful GSD!:smile:


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Aww what a cutie! I love those huge ears!


*Ya and when I clean them he thinks it is play time. *I only get about half done because I am laughing so hard. Then I usually get him into the howling thing even if I haven't finish, makes for a great day especally if your having a bad one.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Very good looking dog! Thanks for sharing:smile:


----------

